# A Father/Son Elgin Racer!



## oldfart36 (Nov 12, 2021)

(New Project) It's Refurbishing Time!!
My son Buzz and I built this Elgin, Bent Tube, Long Tank about 8 years ago. It's been hanging in the shop for the last 5 years.
The soda blasted bare metal frame without gun oiling periodically over the years is really showing it"s salt along with some of the parts.
Plans are to go back to the Traditional Front End with the mustache bars, Polish and Matt clear frame and frt. end, and refresh all other parts. Of course the WWII Nose Art Tank will be left as is, just cleaned.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 12, 2021)

Update! The frame is just about ready for Matt clear!


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Homeblt (Nov 12, 2021)

Very cool project!  I’ll follow along!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 12, 2021)

It looks like a great project. Is that a vinyl wrap on the tank?


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 14, 2021)

Update! All Cleared, except truss rods and head assembly of course. Starting basic assembly of the bike.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 17, 2021)

Update! Decided to use one of my early Youth boys seat pans. With a bit of elbow grease, it adapted to the adult men's seat frame nicely!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 18, 2021)

Update! (Project) It's Refurbishing Time!! DONE
"Big Chief Cockeye" 39-40 Elgin, Bent Tube, Long Tank.
Plans were to go back to the Traditional Front End. Polish and Matt clear Bare Metal frame and frt. end, and refresh all other parts. Of course the WWII Nose Art Tank will be left as is, just cleaned up.
Going to go with New Chain (why brake arm is not hooked up until chain adjustments), and detailing the Torrington 8 pedals!


----------



## ian (Nov 18, 2021)

This is an all around cool ride! I especially dig the flat black rims with the red bricks. You're givin' me some ideas for my '53 Monark build.......


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 19, 2021)

ian said:


> This is an all around cool ride! I especially dig the flat black rims with the red bricks. You're givin' me some ideas for my '53 Monark build.......



Not really flat black. Original paint pre-war drop centers, that I just wiped down, and did work on. in fact some of the original pinstripe shows.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 25, 2021)

I went ahead and finished out the bobbed rear fender that I did for the bike years back. Just sitting in place on the Matt clear Bare Metal bike while I wait on my chain. To this day, I'm still on the fence whether I like it on the bike or not!!!!!


----------

